# FL gulf coast somewhere between Clearwater and Sarasota between 11/21 and 12/4



## Luv2travel2 (Nov 10, 2020)

For 3 people, Prefer 2 bedroom
Would love 5-7 nights somewhere beachfront that is not super "built up" but walkable to restaurants, etc.   Yeah, I know, I can dream...
We love Anna Maria Island so Holmes Beach or nearby would be perfect.
Somewhat flexible on dates between with check in on or after 11/21 and check out no later than 12/4.
Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## sugar apple (Nov 11, 2020)

sending you a PM.


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Nov 13, 2020)

Bump!  Looking for both the week of 11/21-12/28 and week of 11/28-12/5.
Anybody got any awesome last minute deals at fabulous resorts on the gulf?


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 17, 2020)

If you would consider the other coast of Fla I have a great resort 11/28-12/5 and 12/5-12/12, $635 either week. Tropic Shores Resort, Daytona Beach Shores.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 17, 2020)

I saw starting November 28 on Rci this afternoon more than one place


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you all!  We got something for the week of 11/21-11/28.  Still looking for 11/28-12/5.


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Nov 17, 2020)

csxjohn said:


> If you would consider the other coast of Fla I have a great resort 11/28-12/5 and 12/5-12/12, $635 either week. Tropic Shores Resort, Daytona Beach Shores.


Hey there.  Thanks so much for your reply.  We are trying to stick to quieter/less built up areas along the gulf side because of all of the Covid stuff, but thanks again.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Luv2travel2 said:


> Hey there.  Thanks so much for your reply.  We are trying to stick to quieter/less built up areas along the gulf side because of all of the Covid stuff, but thanks again.


Have you called some of the timeshare resorts up directly to see if they have any availabilities at a discount price.  I know when I was trying in rent I told my resort that I was willing to accept a lesser price than my MF's.


----------



## jules54 (Nov 19, 2020)

Dont know where your traveling from. How about Hilton Head, Key West, Myrtle Beach?


----------



## jules54 (Nov 19, 2020)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Normita (Nov 20, 2020)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks, everyone!  An amazing Tugger was able to get me the second week so we're all set.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Quimby4 (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a week for rent 11/28-12/5/2020 at Limetree Beach Resort in Lido Key if your plans change  1 bedroom + 2 bathrooms, full kitchen. $800 for the entire week.


----------



## jules54 (Nov 22, 2020)

Luv2travel2 thank you for posting you found something. Saves folks time and cramps in their fingers from typing. Have a great VaCa


----------



## Luv2travel2 (Nov 24, 2020)

jules54 said:


> Luv2travel2 thank you for posting you found something. Saves folks time and cramps in their fingers from typing. Have a great VaCa


Thank you!


----------

